# Dezinstalacja Compiza, powrot do Beryl

## d0b

witam

mam taki problem z ktorym nie moge sobie poradzic niestety  :Sad: 

Mialem beryla i wszystko chodzilo OK, ale zachcialo mi sie Compiza bo beryl przestal sie rozwijac, wiec go zainstalowalem, ale zdziwilem sie bo lipa, nie chodzi. Nie mam dekoracji okien i mimo wielu prob i staran nie udalo mi sie tego naprawic. Jedynie beryl chodzi (bo jest w systemie) i musze uzyc domyslna skorke KDE bo inaczej nie ma dekoracji. Wiec moze jakos da sie wywalic calkiem compiza i od nowa skompilowac beryla ??

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## crs

Używanie Beryl mija się kompletnie z celem. Nie jest rozwijany od dawna. Compiz-fusion działa doskonale (z małymi wyjątkami, których ostatnio doświadczam). Napisz dokłądnie jakie masz problemy z cf, postaramy się pomóc.

----------

## nusch

Też się z tym męczę i na berylu i na CF, czasem się włącza czasem nie, czasem z akceleracją sprzętową a czasem bez, czasem są belki okien a czasem ich nie ma(jakieś race condition, zależy co sie wcześniej włączy chyba) w berylu wystarczyło przeładować menedżer okien klikając na jego ikone koło zegara.

Teraz w ogóle zrezygnowałem z używania go jako domyślny menedżer - trochę spowalnia, problem z yakuake ciągle nierozwiązany przez te wszystkie wersje(mogli by dodać jakiegoś patcha specjalnie pod yakuake a nie wykrywać typ okna) i są problemy z X'ami po powrocie z hibernacji, jeśli go wcześniej nie wyłącza kwin --replace.

Zauważylem że najlepszą metodą na wystartowanie compiza jest na koncie zwykłego użytkownika 'su -' + compiz-manager, nie działa compiz-fusion - wtedy się belki nie pojawiają, musi być manager. Jeśli wpiszę to z konta zwyklego usera też coś szwankuje mimo że user ma pełny dostęp do grafiki - glxgears działa z Direct Rendering.

----------

## d0b

z nieco małym opóźnieniem ale jestem gdyż ostatnio po prostu czasu na maxa nie miałem...

a więc, sprawa wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy tak że jakoś częściowo odinstalowałem CF ale chyba coś tak pozmieniał w systemie że lipa. Dokładnie to jest tak że teraz kiedy mam beryla i włączę go jako menadżera okien, mogę korzystać ze wszystkich efektów normalnie ale muszę używać dekoracji okien "Dekorator KDE Aquamarine" i defakto mam tylko dekoracje standardowe KDE, jeśli chcę użyć dekoracji Beryla - Emerald to właśnie wtedy znikają wszystkie ramki w oknach. Wracając do CF to z tym był identyczny problem, wszystko chodziło ale tylko przy dekoracji KDE jak wybrałem te ładniejsze jak Emerald to ramek po prostu nie było... więc postanowiłem usunąć CF i znów powrócić do Beryla, lecz jak się okazało CF tak namieszał że teraz i w berylu nie działa dekoracja emeralda :/ 

to chyba tyle w jaki sposób mogę to w miarę obrazowo przedstawić

Pozdro

----------

## jodri

Podepne sie pod temat. Co moze byc przyczyna braku dekoracji okien?

Mam cf 0.6.0 do tego AIXGL[/u] (karta Geforce 6600 GT, GNOME, AMD64).  Instalowalem wszystko korzystajac z http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

----------

## c0oba

```
emerald --replace
```

Coś ciekawego się pojawia?

----------

## d0b

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerald --replace
> ```
> ...

 

niestety u mnie nic to zupelnie nie daje, juz probowalem i nic...

----------

## c0oba

Ja odpalałem compiza i emeralda przy pomocy programu fusion-icon. Nie sądzę żeby on jakieś magie odprawił i sprawił że emerald --replace (bo pewnie tyle robi) zacznie działać, ale spróbować możecie. Na pewno jest to wygodniejsze niż magiczne skrypty startowe. Program jednak póki co dostępny tylko przez laymana w xeffects w wersji 9999, więc i zamaskowane **.

----------

## w.tabin

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Ja odpalałem compiza i emeralda przy pomocy programu fusion-icon. Nie sądzę żeby on jakieś magie odprawił i sprawił że emerald --replace (bo pewnie tyle robi) zacznie działać, ale spróbować możecie. Na pewno jest to wygodniejsze niż magiczne skrypty startowe. Program jednak póki co dostępny tylko przez laymana w xeffects w wersji 9999, więc i zamaskowane **.

 

zobacz tutaj

pozdrawiam

----------

